# Schaltauge WME 629



## Christoph177 (24. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

was ist an den WME in 29" für ein schaltauge verbaut? Ist auf jeden Fall mit der Steckachse befestigt und nur mit einer Schraube fixiert.

Möchte mir eines als Reserve zulegen, lese häufig von defekten im Urlaub etc...

Viele Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Waldfabi (26. September 2018)

Schaltauge ist bei allen WME das identische verbaut.






Kannst du bei jedem Händler bestellen.

Das Edelstahl ist extra verstärkt, damit sich bei hoher Kettenspannung die Einstellschraube für den Abstand der Leitrolle nicht ins Alu des Schaltauge "reingräbt".


Grüße,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalonator (26. Oktober 2018)

Wie sieht's aus beim 927+ ( HT ) ?
Habe eine Info ,das hier das Schaltauge 0280966 / 3 passt.
Das deckt sich nicht mit der vorigen Info


----------



## Waldfabi (27. Oktober 2018)

Hi Pedalonator,

das 0280966/3 passt beim HT.
Die Schaltaugen vom Hardtail und den WME Fullies sind unterschiedlich.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Christoph177 (1. September 2019)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Schaltauge ist bei allen WME das identische verbaut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 777031
> 
> ...



Würde das obere Schaltauge gerne bestellen. Ist ja 2018 nix mehr geworden, ich war ja fast den ganzen Oktober außer Gefecht nach Unfall...    Seit Ende Dezember fahre ich wieder und die 1800km fast dieses Jahr schon gefahren.

Viele Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Waldfabi (2. September 2019)

Hi Christoph,
dann bestell es doch bei deinem Händler. Schaltauge ist lieferbar und sollte in 1-2 Tagen dann auch beim Händler sein.
Grüße,
Tom


----------



## bik3rid3r (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich klinke mich in die Schaltaugen Frage auch mal mit ein.
@Waldfabi kannst du mir sagen, welches Schaltauge das richtige für das Conway Xyron 27,5" ist? Habe bisher leider (noch) nix dazu gefunden.
Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Waldfabi (23. Dezember 2019)

Hi bik3rid3r,

stimmt, das Schaltauge ist momentan noch nicht sichtbar in der EDV.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob da schon etwas an Lager ist (Ersatzteilbestellung und Artikelanlage ist so garnicht mein Arbeitsfeld ).

EIne Artikelnummer haben die Teile aber schon: 281.180/0.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## bik3rid3r (23. Dezember 2019)

Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann warte ich Mal ab was sich tut


----------

